# My Travels in 2016



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again awesome, very nice photos from Venice! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*The Dodge Palace*

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really amazing, very nice photos once again from Venice! :cheers:


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

Venezia by cinxxx, on Flickr

That was it from Venice


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr

Gmunden by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Traunkirchen* is a municipality on the Traunsee in the Austrian state of Upper Austria, Austria. The is known for the Fischerkanzel (Fisherman's Pulpit), located in the parish church, which was carved in 1753.

There are lots of outdoor activities to do in Traunkirchen and Lake Traunsee - such as hiking, sailing, diving, skiing, swimming, and surfing.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr

Traunkirchen by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*St. Wolfgang im Salzkammergut* is a market town in central Austria, in the Salzkammergut region of Upper Austria, named after Saint Wolfgang of Regensburg.

The town is located in central Austria. It is on the northern shore of the Wolfgangsee lake (close to the towns of Strobl and St. Gilgen, both in the State of Salzburg) at the foot of the Schafberg mountain.

Saint Wolfgang erected the first church at the shore of the Wolfgangsee after he withdrew to the nearby Mondsee Abbey in 976. According to legend he threw an axe down the mountain to find the site and even persuaded the Devil to contribute to the building by promising him the first living being ever entering the church. However Satan was disappointed as the first creature over the doorstep was a wolf.

After Wolfgang's canonization in 1052, the church became a major pilgrimage site, as it was first mentioned in an 1183 deed by Pope Lucius III. In 1481 it was furnished with the famous Pacher polyptych. There had been several places for lodging around the church since medieval times, while the Weißes Rössl hotel was not built until 1878.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr

Sankt Wolfgang im Salzkammergut by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Wasserburg am Inn* is a town in the district Rosenheim in Upper Bavaria, Germany. The historic centre is a peninsula formed by the meandering Inn River. Many Medieval structures remain intact, giving the city a unique air.

The town was first mentioned in a document (now considered to be a fake) in 1137, when Hallgraf Engelbert moved his residence from the nearby castle Limburg to his "Wasserburg" (Water Castle). It is one of the most historic towns of Old Bavaria – somewhat older than Munich, continually fought over by the Bavarian nobility and, up to the 16th century, on an equal footing with larger cities. The privileges afforded by this enabled the salt trade to flourish right into the 19th century. At the junction of the main overland route with the main water route, Wasserburg became the most important trade centre with the Balkans, Austria and Italy, a means of attaining power and wealth for the shipping owners and merchants.

In the early days, Wasserburg was an important hub in the salt trade. Its bridge was the only possibility to cross the river Inn for 30 km in both directions. On its shore the salt, mined in Berchtesgaden or produced in the Saline (saltern) at Bad Reichenhall and shipped from there by cart, could be loaded on ships travelling on the Inn River. Up to the 17th century Wasserburg was used as the port of the capital Munich.

Up until 1972, when it was merged with the district Rosenheim, Wasserburg was a district capital on its own.


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr

Wasserburg am Inn by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*I've visited Bregenz again, this time the weather was much better*

Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau seen from the Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau seen from the Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau seen from the Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau seen from the Pfänderspitze by cinxxx, on Flickr

Pfänderspitze - View towards Bodensee by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr

Bregenz by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Lindau, Germany*

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr

Lindau by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

*Ravensburg* is a town in Upper Swabia in Southern Germany, capital of the district of Ravensburg, Baden-Württemberg.

Ravensburg was first mentioned in 1088. In the Middle Ages, it was an Imperial Free City and an important trading centre. The "Great Ravensburg Trading Society" (Große Ravensburger Handelsgesellschaft) owned shops and trading companies all over Europe.

The historic town centre is still very much intact, including three town gates and over 10 towers of the medieval fortification.

The town's most popular festival is the "Rutenfest" in mid year.








.....


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ravensburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ravensburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ravensburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Ravensburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ravensburg by cinxxx, on Flickr

Ravensburg by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------

